# A bit more info if going to Windows 7



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.grandforksherald.com/event/article/id/128132/

Sounds like pretty good advice to me, what do others think?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

ozziebeanie said:


> http://www.grandforksherald.com/event/article/id/128132/
> 
> Sounds like pretty good advice to me, what do others think?


Probably a good move to upgrade for Vista users that weren't satisfied.
I'm using XP mce2005 Sp3 on an Acer AMD AM2 X2 3800+ with 3 gigs of memory. I think Win7 would work very well on it.....but as XP still works well and does all I need, I'm holding off.
I'd have to reinstall all my software and retrain my voice recognition. Too much of a hassle since it's all working quite well right now.

Good article.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Tend to agree with you there but with support cutting out for XP Pro in 2014 we will have to sooner or later make that move, so far though what I have read seem to be fairly good reports concerning 7 though


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

All good things come to an end and XP is no different.
While security of Vista and Win7 are better than XP, 3rd party apps like Sandboxie and firewalls like Online Armor with Program Guard do enhance XP and keep it a practical choice, imo. For now. That will likely change in time as hackers probe weaknesses that XP can't address.
And new hardware will eventually become an issue as manufacturers shift/focus driver support to what ever is the most current/popular at the time and abandon the older less used OSes.
Same with popular software apps as support wanes for older OSes.

I'm almost there with an off line computer running Win2K. My HP D7560 printer had no published support under Win2K, but shipped with a driver that did give limited functionality.

I used win98se long past it's MS support cutoff and moved on when I needed something better. Will do the same with XP when it's time comes, just don't see the need right now.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

ozziebeanie said:


> http://www.grandforksherald.com/event/article/id/128132/
> 
> Sounds like pretty good advice to me, what do others think?


I think they said all that about Vista.

Then it was released.

The article states it will be harder coming from XP as drive will have to be erased...

Can't dual boot with 7?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you're happy with your XP Pro (Vista look alike) .. You might want to keep it around for a long time.

I've been watching a W7 forum .. They took a poll.
About 90% of the members testing W7 couldn't wait to go spend big bucks on W7.
Also .. about 90% of the topics is how to fix it so it works as good as XP.
This makes no sense to me ??

I've been testing W7 and it looks like M$ is in a big hurry.
I see lots of bugs or annoyances relative to XP.

I'm betting the new system chaos will start all over again .. 
and one might want to wait til mid 2010, and check the news before deciding to change.

I think the key words in the link you posted are ?


> WHY SHOULD I UPGRADE TO WINDOWS 7?
> If you're perfectly happy with your PC, don't bother.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> I've been watching a W7 forum ..


link please, thanks.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

W7 Forum ... Check out the Tutorials


----------

